# 89 wrangler power steering



## cwilson5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Trying to locate a power steering pump return line on my 6 cylinder wrangler. anyone know where I can locate one?

Thanks,
CJW


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The return line is low pressure, just cut of the rubber and hose clamp on new rubber. any auto parts store will have hose.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Try rockauto.com


----------

